# 2 Ft Stewart hogs with the new handgun



## snook24 (Aug 1, 2010)

2 Fort Stewart Hogs with a glock 35 40 cal


----------



## dertiedawg (Aug 1, 2010)

Sweet!!


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## Dub (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice shootin'.

I'll be that was some hot work getting those monsters outa the woods and butchered up.


----------



## Bam Bam (Aug 1, 2010)

Yeah thats a nice un. I killed my first one Sat. with my Dirty Harry(44 Mag.) It was a little smaller than the ones in your pics. I shot it at 20-25 yards with a Taurus 44 mag. (8 3/8 barrell) with a Bushnell Trophy Red dot scope. It was my first hog and my first kill with this gun. I hope to kill some deer this season with it and some more hogs Big enough to post pics.


----------



## GooGoos (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 1, 2010)

Good job guys!  Wish I could have made good on my stalk that morning.  Might have to take the sure thing at 15 yards next time, instead of waiting on the bigger one.


----------



## idsman75 (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice hunting!  I hear tell you have a whole lot of pork on the hoof over there at Ft Stewart.  I was on Benning today doing some work on my hog trap and saw a sow with 6 piglets munching in the deep grass.  It was in a non-hunting off limits type of area so I did a little stalk to see how close I could get to them on foot.  At 20 yards I decided not to get any closer without a gun (didn't know how momma would react).  I gave a big shout and momma and all of her piglets took a flying leap over a short temporary retaining fence (about 3 feet tall).  Crazy.


----------



## .60 caliber buckshot (Sep 17, 2010)

*Load used?*

What load did you use in the .40 ?


----------



## gatorb8 (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm confused now. I thought during the extended hog hunting season on Ft. Stewart you had to use rimfire firearms.


----------



## snook24 (Oct 9, 2010)

I was using winchester hollow points...I know I should be using the hard cast bullets but couldnt find them...shot two more yesterday with the same gun and load and did great on them.....and I dont remember but I know it was legal because the game warden checked us...they may have had some type of rifle hunt we went on but from what I remember it was just open during the summer...when its small game season I know you have to use rim fire, blackpowder, or bow


----------

